# Here's a cool Faux technique



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

Been long time since I've posted anything here so here goes. 


I have been working on a restuarant in San Diego and created a cool stenciled faux finish technique that incoporates metallic plasters and a Rust technique. 


It's not hard to do , really, try it out. The instructions are on my Blog.


http://www.EuropeanPaintandTextures.com 


Here is a photo of the sample board I submitted.


----------



## joegreco (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice Work....


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow! That's f***'n awesome! I can't get enough of that patina/rust look on anything and with the stencil..... very nice!!
Did you create the stencil yourself or was that found somewhere?
Good work!!


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Thanks, complete instructions are on my Blog*

Thanks, complete instructions are on my Blog, look under HOW TO at
http://www.EuropeanPaintandTextures.com several others as well


----------



## AustinPainter (Aug 27, 2011)

*That is beautiful work.*

That is really beautiful work. Thanks for sharing your technique. - Doug


----------

